
NASA Curiosity Rover unearths building blocks in organic matter on Mars - johnnyballgame
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2018/06/07/life-mars-building-blocks-life-discovered-3-billion-year-old-organic-matter/681597002/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

220+ points

